# Question on paper to line wooden molds



## rjalex (Oct 13, 2013)

I would like to know if the paper most of you talk about is the one I buy in rolls to use in the oven under the food to avoid the help me wash the mess afterwards (english not my lang).

If this is so, would it be a good idea to build a wooden mold that had the internal length just the same size of the papers roll width so I could very easily line the three internal long sides with just one tear of the roll ? 

Would it be a problem to leave the two short walls unlined ?

Could using formica (hope it's also the right word in English) on those two sides and/or smearing them with oil before pouring be a solution ?

Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you mean parchment paper? Some people have mentioned using parchment paper which is used for  baking. I don't know how well it would work as a liner since I haven't  tried it. I use freezer paper which is shiny on one side. The shiny side is what is against the soap. Do not use wax paper! I tried it and the heat from gelling caused the paper to adhere to the soap. It was horrible. I had to peel the wax paper off and it kept ripping into thin strips. I finally gave up and just cut the rest off with a cutter.

As for leaving a couple of walls unlined. I think since you'd be pouring unsaponified mixture into the mold, there would be the possibility of some free oil soaking into the wood. These could make your soap lye heavy or cause the wood to break down over time if the lye was also soaking in. I also think some of the soap would seep underneath the paper. I think it's best to line. 

I'm not sure if you can use formica. You might find this discussion helpful in making a decision.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39242

Have you considered buying silicone baking mats or silicone fondant mats and creating your own silicone liner? I've been thinking about cutting a fondant mat to make a rectangular liner. I have the Wilton Graceful Vines and I thought it might make a really nice liner. My idea was to cut it and then seal the seams with silicone. The problem is finding the time to do it. 


You could also make liners from silicone.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKClapkhZxo[/ame]


----------



## renata (Oct 13, 2013)

rjalex said:


> I would like to know if the paper most of you talk about is the one I buy in rolls to use in the oven under the food to avoid the help me wash the mess afterwards (english not my lang).



I use this kind of paper (I didn't find freezer paper in our stores) and it works great. Like this: http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/how-to-line-a-wooden-soap-mold/


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2013)

That's a good suggestion. I'd forgotten that Uline sells freezer paper rolls. But do they ship overseas? Also, wouldn't the shipping be really expensive?


----------



## rjalex (Oct 14, 2013)

NEver seen freezer paper in my country and even after some searches I'm under the impression it doesn't exist here. Wax paper I doubt so the paper I use in the oven muct be what you call parchment.

Will look into the silicone idea.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 14, 2013)

When I was using a mold that required lining, I used baking paper, rjalex .......  (It was the closest I could find in France.). So you may want to look at that as an option.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## rjalex (Oct 14, 2013)

Saswede my European neolatin friend ! I think we share the same environment  Yes I think what I tried to describe could be called baking paper ! Will try then. Thanks.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 14, 2013)

rjalex said:


> NEver seen freezer paper in my country and even after some searches I'm under the impression it doesn't exist here. Wax paper I doubt so the paper I use in the oven muct be what you call parchment.



Yes, I apologize. It is called parchment baking paper.


----------



## rjalex (Oct 15, 2013)

No worries Hazel  LOL to your closing on Ohio


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a big fan of heat resistant mylar!  I've lined all my wooden mold with.  Make it once and then use it over and over.:-D


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 16, 2013)

has anyone ever tried the paper loaf pans for baking breads as a mold or liner? just wondering if they'd work or not.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 16, 2013)

I just bought some small hexagonal card/paper baking molds too!  (Plan to make some new honey soap soon.)  So if you try the bread ones, it would be great to hear how it goes.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## stewiesmom (Oct 16, 2013)

Freezer paper shiny side up


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 17, 2013)

Saswede said:


> I just bought some small hexagonal card/paper baking molds too!  (Plan to make some new honey soap soon.)  So if you try the bread ones, it would be great to hear how it goes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Soap Making



Ok, so they work fairly well -- BUT they have slightly slanted sides. So your soap will also have slanted sides, smaller at the bottom, bigger on top. This is more pronounced if you fill it to the top. 

Also, I let my 2nd batch gel, and it is filled to the top, and although these molds can go up to 450F, with hot wet heavy batter, the sides needed a bit of support in the middle to keep from bowing out. I just put a soup can on either side  under the towels to give the sides support. 

If you had a wooden or plastic mold or a metal loaf pan and used these as liners instead of freezer paper, they'd work awesome! For me just figuring things out, they're just fine, as I'm not ready to worry about perfect shapes yet lol.


----------



## la-rene (Oct 17, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm a big fan of heat resistant mylar!  I've lined all my wooden mold with.  Make it once and then use it over and over.:-D



How do you do that Pepsi Girl?  Sounds great! I'm sick of cutting freezer paper to fit!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 18, 2013)

la-rene said:


> How do you do that Pepsi Girl?  Sounds great! I'm sick of cutting freezer paper to fit!



I bought a large sheet of it and cut it just like I would freezer paper to fit the mold.  I'm out of town right now but when I get home I'll post a picture, if you'd like.  I also did one mold with just the long sides and bottom in one piece and then loose end pieces.  It easy!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the open ended one
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 19, 2013)

Oops try again!



Hope this helps!


----------



## Trinity (Oct 20, 2013)

Pepsi Girl ...... Where did you get that large sheet I see some on Amazon but they are smaller and pretty expensive


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Pepsi Girl - 

Awesome idea and thanks for sharing. Having to line wooden molds is the main reason I switched to silicone. I prefer wood since it insulates better and I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 20, 2013)

Trinity said:


> Pepsi Girl ...... Where did you get that large sheet I see some on Amazon but they are smaller and pretty expensive




I searched it on line and found a place called professional plastics!  I don't remember what it cost and  I'm the first to admit I'm completely spoiled, but to never line another mold with freezer paper...   I thought it was worth the price.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 20, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Pepsi Girl -
> 
> Awesome idea and thanks for sharing. Having to line wooden molds is the main reason I switched to silicone. I prefer wood since it insulates better and I'll have to give this a try.



The mind is a terrible thing to lose, and then:-o 
Every once in awhile Hazel, in still works.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 20, 2013)

Pepsi Girl - 

I'm glad to hear your mind still works occasionally especially when it's working on soap related ideas.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 20, 2013)

Pepsi Girl do you remember what thickness you went with?  Since I use a 2 and 4 lb mold I can go with the individual 24 x 48 sheet but not sure what thickness to purchase.  I like how yours keeps the creased folds.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 21, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Pepsi Girl do you remember what thickness you went with?  Since I use a 2 and 4 lb mold I can go with the individual 24 x 48 sheet but not sure what thickness to purchase.  I like how yours keeps the creased folds.




I went with the .003
It feels thick but be careful when you score it I cut one of mine.  Having said that I would not go thicker.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have used a very similar thing to line Pringle's cans. It's something I use for my leather work. I got a roll of it at Tandy leather and they call it vellum. Mine looks more like what is in the picture showing the liner that has end pieces. It works great and is thick enough to clean and reuse. I did not CPOP with it, but I have done HP and molded the hot soap in it with no problems.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 25, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I went with the .003
> It feels thick but be careful when you score it I cut one of mine. Having said that I would not go thicker.



thanks!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> I have used a very similar thing to line Pringle's cans. It's something I use for my leather work. I got a roll of it at Tandy leather and they call it vellum. Mine looks more like what is in the picture showing the liner that has end pieces. It works great and is thick enough to clean and reuse. I did not CPOP with it, but I have done HP and molded the hot soap in it with no problems.




Yes, the vellum is similar, it's thinner so I'm not sure it will hold the crease as nice.  I'm also not sure how heat resistant it is.  My husband has some in his leather shop, I may "borrow" some and try it.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 25, 2013)

kazmi said:


> thanks!



You're welcome!


----------



## alaskazimm (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this the stuff? This size should work in my 2 and 3 pound mold which are the hardest to line with freezer paper.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O7A92O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 28, 2013)

alaskazimm said:


> Is this the stuff? This size should work in my 2 and 3 pound mold which are the hardest to line with freezer paper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O7A92O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



It have never used that brand, however it is the same thickness I use.  My only question is the heat resistant level,but I think it would be ok! Try it and report back to us.


----------



## alaskazimm (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! :smile:


----------

